# retreive motivational 6mo GSD vids



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

hi hope this works;

just funnin with the dawgs;

no commands given or taught, the pup just wants to do this; comments on how to progress to putting this on command, or if there is a need to. 

should a motivational/play retreive be just left at that (difference between playing with dog and working the dog?)or does a formal retreive follow on. 

can backchain but i would like to keep it as a seperate thing in dogs mind, so when it does a motivational/play retreive it's just that and nothing more.

confused.

mugged link the pup did try get back to me. don't reccomend you use that word in a u-tube title, should see where u-tube listed it lol.

remeber when commenting this was a PLAY session, i just happenned to have a camera, pup only just learned to swim 6mo.

any comments appreciatted good or bad.

1. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g34onRji7AA

2.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXVOWE-iPKQ

mugged.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3HOTuD4cUM


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

The videos show a dog playing fetch. When you say motivational retrieve do you mean the dumbbell retrieve like in Schutzhund? Totally different animal, different subject.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

by motivational retrieve i just mean playing fetch - thats not what it is???


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Man you boy is huge hahahaha! On video he really appears to have good nerves environmentally. Not something that every GSD has  From just the brief video footage - he appears to have a high willingness to work/please that is a plus as well!

Have you had any Pano issues with him?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks Shane what the H is Pano - is the ****** lingo for Parvo??

environmenatlly i missed the bit where he is swooped by nesting birds, doesn't bother him at all just snaps at them if he gets the chance - if yr sound is good u can hear the p'ed off birds.

nerves a solid but i think he is sharp if thats not a contradiciton - he arcs up easy and takes awhile to settle down at ight only, i thought he had bad night vision??

so what's this Pano??


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I am not a vet so this a lay definition - Growing Pains. Pain that can be a minor irritation to crippling. GSD's have a lot of issues with it due because the grow so fast. Not all have just curious if you have seen it in your boy who has grown so fast. Usually shows up with limping sore joint stuff.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Shane on willingness to work - could be deluded but i can't imagine what a higher drive pup would actually do or look like - he owns every other pup his own age that i have seen including some very well bred mals. 

he is incapable of not getting into a game of tug or fetch if the opportunity comes up, day or night - the whole pups must sleep for 12 + hours a day never happenned.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

if he had/has it, it wasn't/isn't obvious, posted a pic where u can see the puncture wound in his front paw after stitches removed, all due to a dog bite. whole time he didn't even notice or change his play/drive behaviour. i thought he would lose the front of his pad as it was split in two. 

will research the pano thing, but can't say i seen any evidence of pain - whats the treatment and the long term effects??


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I was just curious if you saw anything like that. He may never have issue with it at all. I didn't see anything in the video I was just curious.

He looks good man.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks Shane, will bring up the Pano issue with my vet - dam dogs get more regular check ups than most kids, vet's would hate me as a customer (except for all the money i spend lol). 

i expect to be informed on every possible detail - so not happy this is the first time i heard about it.

anyways anyone got any comments to from go play fech to formal retreive - or just backchain it as an unrelated comand??


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I teach the retrieve even in "fun" mode with the "bring" command. In my opinion fun is fun for the dog even with a mix of obedience in it. He is young just have fun with him hahaha. He is doing well. Too many people try doing to much too soon.

I don't know if that is what you are asking.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah pretty much what i wanted to hear someone say, i try play at trainer but its not really me, i know sport competitors are pushing for more at that age but mine in comparison is more stable and confident and got a good pushy F you attitude compared to the club dogs i seen - so will stick with the plan untill i get a compelling reason to change it lol

cheers


----------

